# DW Review- Nasiol MetalCoat F2



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Nasiol MetalCoat F2 Review*

1st up I would like to say thanks to the guys at Nasiol for sending me a sample to try.

Nasiol have recently become forum sponsors and are a new brand to the UK, I certainly had never heard of them so its going to be interesting to see what they have to offer. They are a Nano technology company specialising in coatings, with one of the applications being cars:thumb:

For more information on the Nasiol brand please have a look here:http://www.nasiol.com/

*The Product:*

The sample supplied came in a 50ml HDPE bottle, the label attached to the bottle contained all the relevant information (well at least i think it does because the 'small print' was so small i really struggled to read it), no problems because that is one of the reason the Interweb was created :thumb:

The actual liquid in the was clear with no real smell to this one, i would alos like to add that the trigger spray head was a bit fiddly for those of us who have sausage fingers 

*Nasiol say:*

*Nasiol MetalCoat protects your vehicle's body shell from environmental damages.

>>> Your car will always look as if it rolled out fresh from the car wash. 
>>> No slaving away buffing at scratches and spots. 
>>> You reclaim your time for joyrides instead--because you're proud of your handsome boat/car. 
>>> Best of all, save money from professionally-applied 'coatings' that are inferior and ineffective.

MetalCoat creates a nano coating that filters UV and protects the body shell from acid rains and bird droppings, residue from water run-offs, fading from the sun, etc. It gives a deep shine to applied surfaces. MetalCoat is applied by a simple spraying, polishing with microfibre cloth, and a 24hr curing procedure. *

Ok so its a Nano coating that you spray on, wipe off and leave to cure for 24hours, wicked......

These certainly are some bold claims so lets see whats what.

*The Method:*

So today's work was the X Trail, it had been a couple of weeks since the last wash and was looking a bit dirty to say the least.



Normal drill here, snow foam and 2 bucket wash left it looking a bit more respectable:thumb:



Although i felt that the finish looked a little flat 

So i decided to give MetalCoat a go to see if it helps.

So starting with the bonnet i sprayed half of it liberally with Metal coat, i decided to do half a panel at a time due to the short curing time and I say liberally but this was as liberally as the spray head would allow, only a small amount came out with each squeeze.



I then used a clean plush MF cloth to work the MetalCoat into the panel but i could quickly see that the smears were really bad :doublesho



No problems really just a slight adjustment of technique was required....

Another clean plush MF cloth was grabbed out of the bag and the smears were quickly dealt with.

So the technique adjustment was to spread the MetalCoat on the panel with one MF and then buff straight away with another dry one.



The same drill was used around the rest of the car and it was no harder or more complicated to apply than any other spray coating.

The faux Chrome trims came up really well and these can be a bit tricky at time with respect to smearing.



Looking back after completing the entire car i have got to say i was really happy with the finish, the panels looked really clean and felt really slick, there was a slight darkening to the finish but only very slight.

I would say that the finish looks wise was a bit sterile for my liking but certainly looked glossy :thumb:



Over all i was pretty happy with what i was left with and i am guessing that the finish might change/improve over the next 24 hours when the curing process is complete.

*Price:*

18.13 Euro's for a 50ml bottle and is available from here: http://www.ekspermarket.com/oto-uru...ol-metalcoat-formula-2-hizli-nano-boya-koruma

Thinking about the value of the product you would get 1 application from the 50ml bottle meaning that one use would cost 18.13E which for me is pretty expensive, that said if the coating lasts as long as the advertised 6 months it might not be so bad/

*Would I use it again?:*

Honestly probably not, for the following reasons.... The finish is too sterile looking for my liking and it seems to be really expensive per application.

*Conclusion:*

Nasiol MetalCoat is a really easy to apply Nano coating, the results look glossy and clean and the panels feel really slick. If the advertised 6 month durability can be attained it might be a winner.

If you are looking for a easy to apply Nano coating which should be durable why not give this a go.

And in case you thought i had forgotten it certainly beads well 



*Thanks for reading:wave:*

DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test


----------

